# GONE De Marchi Bib Tights 35"-37"



## BigAndyH (5 Sep 2021)

Used but in good condition. A bit too tight now , so not used for several years.
Labelled as XL, and UK 35-37, EU 5. I am about 6' 3" and length was fine on me.
Black roubaix fabric, no pad but reinforced seat area, straps under feet to prevent legs riding up.
£4 please to cover postage, or collect from Bournemouth.


----------



## Nemesis_252 (5 Sep 2021)

Good evening Andy,
These would be a welcome addition to my summer only collection of clothing, if they're still available could I please take them? 
Happy to cover postage as requested.
Thanks, Michael.


----------



## BigAndyH (6 Sep 2021)

Yes still available - will send details for paypal etc


----------

